# Thoughts on anabeta??



## Rdub9281 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just read about this anabolic supplement for "natural" lifters, says basic enough that no pct is needed and nothing else along the way. Trying to gain weight and it says good test booster and also boosts appetite, so think this will b good for me. Also ordered ON serious mass chocolate, hope good things are to come!


----------



## WILL_I_AM (Sep 8, 2014)

Serious Mass mixes really well for the amount of powder and has a good taste, I love it. As for anabeta, correct no pct is needed and the appetite increase was somewhat noticeable when I took it, hard to tell though because I feel like I'm always hungry as I keep growing.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ya as this was a long time ago, I'm still hooked on the serious mass. It makes delicious home made shakes mixed with random stuff, great product. And for anabeta, I noticed a big jump in appetite. Might take every so often just 2 get a jump start on eating more calories 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------

